# Gestalt therapy - any good for social anxiety



## ginlane (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't know much about the Gestalt therapy method, but I have the possibility of seeing someone who is trained in this!
Does anyone know if Gestalt is any good in dealing, & controlling social anxiety.

Thanks Gin


----------



## user12345 (Jan 10, 2012)

I have only done one Gestalt therapy exercise, which was the 'empty chair' work. That wasn't good for anxiety initially haha. 

From my research it doesn't seem to directly influence SA but you know, just like with psychodynamic therapy, it could help as you can identify the underlying causes of your SA and then hopefully work through them. 

It is a long and somewhat painful process but it has its benefits. The empty chair work really did help me in more ways than you can imagine. 

If you are looking to address deeper issues then it could be helpful. But maybe look into psychotherapists/psychodynamic therapy which also use Gestalt therapy occasionally, so you aren't limited to just one type and can gain benefits from a huge spectrum of techniques. 

If you are looking for something faster and that will address your SA head on, then go for CBT.


----------



## deified77 (Jul 20, 2012)

*it works*

i see a psychodynamic therapist and a gestalt therapist once a week. so far it seems like the gestalt therapy helps the most with anxiety. the psychodynamic therapy helps alot with seeing how my personality deficits have developed and becoming aware to change them but i feel the most awareness comes from gestalt therapy. i use the empty chair technique with my therapist and it has helped me come out of my shell alot. after about two months of gestalt therapy my friends keep telling me i look so much better and have a radiant glow of happiness once again. i still get a little socially anxious but the therapy has been an upward climb. i am confident that if i continue this therapy eventually i will be cured of recovered (whatever phrase u like better) from this social anxiety. its a great technique. i feel its one of the best out there. it has showed that i have a critical side of myself and a helpful side, and it has helped me stop those sides from arguing with eachother so to speak. u learn how to comfort urself and accept yourself. its really great. give it a shot. best of luck


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

ginlane said:


> I don't know much about the Gestalt therapy method, but I have the possibility of seeing someone who is trained in this!
> Does anyone know if Gestalt is any good in dealing, & controlling social anxiety.
> 
> Thanks Gin


time line therapy is very good for SA. t.l.t is based on gesalt therapy


----------

